# very cute impatient doggie - video



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was great. I'm glad Caue and Oak were outside and didn't see it and learn a new trick. :


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great video--thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was too funny! What a smart dog.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That was great. I'm glad Caue and Oak were outside and didn't see it and learn a new trick. :


 
now, now. Oakly is too much of a gentleman to ever do that.... as for Caue, it is a good thing he wasn't able to watch and learn!


----------

